
Microsoft buys Talko, another Ray Ozzie company - ilyaeck
http://fortune.com/2015/12/21/microsoft-buys-ray-ozzie-talko/
======
rekoros
Looks like we'll have to update [https://cdn.sameroom.io/chat-
timeline.pdf](https://cdn.sameroom.io/chat-timeline.pdf) again.

The Talko team made awesome contributions to the Erlang AWS library
([https://github.com/talko/erlcloud](https://github.com/talko/erlcloud)) —
huge props for that.

Also, glad we ([https://sameroom.io](https://sameroom.io)) didn't integrate
with them, we almost did.

~~~
danyork
Awesome chart! While you are updating it, you may also want to reflect that
Microsoft changed "Lync" to be called "Skype for Business" in April 2015 -
[https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dn913785.aspx](https://technet.microsoft.com/en-
us/library/dn913785.aspx)
[http://blogs.technet.com/b/scottstu/archive/2015/04/13/contr...](http://blogs.technet.com/b/scottstu/archive/2015/04/13/controlling-
the-client-experience-with-skype-for-business.aspx)

As far as I know "Skype for Business" is still using Lync's protocols, so your
line would still be accurate.

~~~
rekoros
Our understanding is that "Skype for Business" is the name of the current
client. The client still talks to the Lync server, for all intents and
purposes.

We just released an integration with Lync 2013 ([https://sameroom.io/open-a-
tube/signin/proxy?type=lync](https://sameroom.io/open-a-
tube/signin/proxy?type=lync)), so we're learning a lot more about this space.
Will consider updating the chart :)

------
acconrad
I worked with people at Microsoft who then joined Talko - I'm confident this
is just an acquihire if Ray isn't coming along. It's funny because those
people basically left Microsoft only to come back to Microsoft, so it's a
great setup for those employees since they'll get probably a nice bonus out of
it; but the product itself went absolutely nowhere, I'm not surprised by this
move at all.

~~~
akg_67
Looks more like a bailout by Microsoft of Ozzie again. It's good to be
connected at the top, you can make a failed venture look like success.

------
jpatokal
Here's the HN discussion for Talko's launch a year and a half ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8353988](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8353988)

------
wskinner
This may add some degree of context:
[http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/05/01.html](http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/05/01.html)

------
dazmax
A bit sad because I thought Talko had some great ideas. I hope some are picked
up by Slack or Telegram as well as getting worked into Skype.

------
erikpukinskis
I wonder if Ozzie is coming with, or if he's dumping the company. I always
hoped Ozzie would win the power struggle and run Microsoft, but Ballmer
carried the day.

Maybe Nadella and Ozzie can work together. We might actually see Microsoft
start pushing the boundaries of computing again. Nadella seems like a pretty
good collaborator from what I've read.

~~~
dddddannyyyyy
The article says he is not coming with.

------
jwildeboer
"Ray Ozzie sold out to Microsoft again, still doesn't get the world moves to
Open Source" would be the better headline ;-)

